# Help with identifying early eighties Sci-Fi drama



## Father Damo (Sep 15, 2012)

I’d like to pick your Brains, I was wondering if any of youcan help with trying to identify a bit of British TV sci-fi from the Blakes 7 era.I vaguely remember a sci-fi drama as a very young kid, late seventies but morelikely very early eighties. I only watched a bit of it, but it popped into myhead and Googling what little I know doesn’t help. The plot seemed to revolvearound some sort of 1984ish future, where society is divided between the namesand the numbers, the only part I really remember was when the names were chanting“death to the numbers, long live the names”. Does it ring any bells?


----------



## Dave (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't remember anything exactly like that, however it could have been the first story of the second Season of _The Tomorrow People_ which was called _The Blue and the Green_ and was first broadcast 4 February - 4 March 1974, but it used to get repeated often.

Googling that brought up the Nika Riots and a list of references in fiction which have used the same theme.

None of which deal with "names and numbers" though. Also, if this wasn't an episode of _Blakes 7_ I think you might have more responses in General TV Discussions than in this forum, so I'll move it.


----------



## Father Damo (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't think it could've been the Tomorrows people, it was on late. Fromwhat I can recall, through the years and it first being scrambled in my youngcranium, the numbers were the middle/upper class who had numbers for names, the names were the very grubby underclass and they sung/chanted death to the numbers in a theatre. I was hoping to find an online database of old tv listings I could search old sci-fi with asit was bugging me.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 16, 2012)

It wasn't this was it?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1990_%28TV_series%29

This was from the late '70s rather than the '80s and I don't really remember much about it, but nothing else springs to mind.


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember this - it featured a name (member of the underclass) with a clog-dancing puppet act? as part of his variety show. I think the plot featured a name who becomes a number?


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, that sounds like it, but I've never heard of it before, and never repeated (which is unusual) and no DVD release.

Edward Woodward and on the BBC - would have expected that I would have watched it.


----------

